# chico and fiber for eys explosion proof fitting



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

follow the instructions


----------



## idontknow (Jul 18, 2009)

no need to wet the fiber.

Pack the fiber in tightly around the wires at the base of the fitting.
Close up big plug, open smaller plug.
Mix chico powder, not so thin that it can pour through the fiber but not so thick that you can't pour it into the fitting.
Fill em up.

Tips: Bring a bunch of disposable plastic cups and stirring sticks. Bring a small funnel to make pouring easier. The powder sets up quickly so be ready to pour a few fittings at once. You may need to make 2 pours if the mix is thin, one to fill in the fiber and plug the hole, another to fill the void


----------



## lectricboy (Mar 11, 2009)

idontknow said:


> no need to wet the fiber.
> 
> Pack the fiber in tightly around the wires at the base of the fitting.
> Close up big plug, open smaller plug.
> ...


Crouse Hinds is offering it premixed in sort of a caulk gun. Don't know how it compares cost wise, but it looks really neat!!


----------

